# Yet another Look sizing question



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

I got a size S 595 very recently (the seatmast is not cut yet, fork is cut with 3.5 cm of spacers). My question is, can I replicate the set up on my current bike on the 595? The bike I ride now is a standard non-sloping frame, 53 TT and 53 ST (both c-c). It has 73 degree HTA and STA. I ride with a 110 mm stem (17 degree). There's 71.5 cm from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the saddle. There is 54 cm from the tip of the saddle to the front of the stem/handlebar. There is about 5.5 cm drop from saddle to handlebar. This is pretty comfortable for 3 hours which is the longest I usually ride.
I really want to keep the 595 . However, I'm afraid it may not allow me to duplicate my position on the older bike, because of the steeper 74.5 STA. Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The answer is yes, but it's wise to figure this out before you buy. The STA difference of 1.5 degrees will position the seat rail clamp about 17mm firther forward than you old frame, but notice that the LOOK seat rail clamp can be moved back by 15mm, so there should be no problem there.

I assume that you measured the saddle height proerly, along the center of the seat tube, not vertically?

Your saddle height is about 1cm lower than mine, but your bars are about 3cm higher. From what you've posted, the bars should be about 90cm from the floor to the top of the bars. There are several stem angle and spacer combinations that will produce the height and reach that you need. If I read your post correctly, you now use a high rise +17 degree stem, with a 110mm length? 

The steeper STA on the 595 actually lengthens the frame reach by about 12mm, compared to you old frame, so you may need one size shorter stem. The actual horizontal length of a 110mm stem in the +17 degree position is only 91mm. 

One combination of stem angle and spacer that would produce a 90cm handlebar height is a 96 (+6) degree stem with 1.5cm of spacer. You might have to use a stem as short as a 90mm, however, since the horizontal length is 82mm. With the longer frame reach, this should produce about the same reach to the bars.

Your choice of stem length can change due to the handlebar reach also. If you post the handelbar make and model, or at least the c-c reach, I might be able to suggest shorter reach bars that would allow one size longer stem to be used.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for your response C-40. I've read some of your other posts and can see you are very knowledgeable about the subject of fit.
I'm sorry, instead of 17 should have said instead that my stem is 73 degrees. It's parallel to the top tube.

I did measure the saddle height along the center of the seat tube.

The actual height from the floor to the top of my handlebar is 89cm.

The Look comes with the standard VO2 carbon handlebars and the V02 stem. The handlebars measure out to 40 cm c-c. I don't know the reach. The stem is about 105 mm long. It is an 84 degree stem. I don't mind swapping the stem, it's not that pretty  , but I would like to keep the handlebars. 

Thank again for your help.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*

Your bar height is about 2cm taller than mine, so there are several options. An 84 degree stem with 2.5cm of spacer in addition to the headset's 15mm top section should work. As for the stem length, it would most likely need to be a 100mm to make up for the longer reach on the 595 frmae, but it depends on the handlebar reach.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*Ok*

So it sounds like the stem already on the Look should work. I would just need to lower the bars by about 1 cm, and also move the saddle back on the e-post after cutting the seatmast.
You are right, I should have thought about all this before buying the bike, but I knew that either the S or M would fit. The M would perhaps have been a better choice, but it wasn't available....

Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions, C-40.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the small...*



Topo Gigio said:


> So it sounds like the stem already on the Look should work. I would just need to lower the bars by about 1 cm, and also move the saddle back on the e-post after cutting the seatmast.
> You are right, I should have thought about all this before buying the bike, but I knew that either the S or M would fit. The M would perhaps have been a better choice, but it wasn't available....
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions, C-40.


The small is the proper size for your saddle height. The medium would require a too-short stem and the seat mast would be so short you could never resell the frame. The only issue is you don't use a lot of saddle to handlebar drop. That means that you either have a lot of spacer or a high rise stem. My saddle height is 1cm higher than yours and I ride a small, but with a 9-10cm drop from the saddle to the bars, so I only need 5mm of spacer.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*Umm*

I wasn't thinking about the resale aspect, but you're right, a Med frame cut down to my size would not be so easy to sell. 
As far as the spacers, 2.5 cm doesn't look _too_ bad. I will work on my flexibility to see if I can drop another cm. I really don't care for the high rise or flipped stems, I think they detract a lot from the bike's looks, even more than a big stack of spacers.


----------

